# Bit the Amazon delivery guy



## DonnaMiller (Jun 17, 2020)

We have an invisible fence, mostly for the 2 daschunds we have and with our 2 year old Bodie, we had an “incident “ a couple of days ago. Bodie bolted around the back of our house greeting the Amazon guy with several punctures to his calf and thigh. It could have been much worse! After all the commotion died down (EMS, animal control and police) I have decided to get a real fence. My question is how high, Bodie is not a jumper, in fact when this incident happened he did not breach the invisible fence at all. I have since been informed that an invisible fence is not “ legal “. So, there you are! The irony is that the Amazon delivery was his dog food!! Any comments welcome, we are now 10 days quarantine at home, getting a trainer and a very pricey fence, never been so traumatized but know Bodie Was only doing what he’s programmed to do


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

6’ is standard..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would go with a six foot fence.A gsd can easily clear a four foot fence even without much of a running start.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

What an ordeal. I hope everything goes as well as can be expected. We’ve always had a 6’ fence and never had any problems.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

IMO a dog is not programmed to bite someone coming to the door of property, where is the threat?
Some dogs are sharper than others etc. which is why it’s so important that we know what our dogs are and how they react to different situations. I’m very happy you’ve enlisted the help of a trainer, I do hope it’s someone who really knows what they are doing for both your sake and the dog. These days, it can be really difficult to to get house insurance after being sued.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Just FYI, people have no problem opening a gate and walking in. Even if they know there are german shepherds about.

People also have no problem reaching their hands through wire fencing even towards German shepherds who are barking aggressively.

So...in your case...you know your dog will really bite. You might want to invest in 6' high stockade fencing with locking gates and make a drop box or drop location obvious and known to delivery people outside the fence.


----------



## DonnaMiller (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I’m truly in the belief that Bodie was only doing what is in his dna, that being said I still need to keep him in check, I’ve had pugs, pound puppies, whippets, rescued greyhounds, Italian greyhounds, and daschunds. It’s been a learning experience for sure!


----------



## DonnaMiller (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

6' high privacy fence -- solid fencing with no spaces, buried 6" or so into the earth. Put a padlock on the gate so that no one can enter without permission.

You are also likely going to need to look into buying a separate canine liability policy -- your homeowners is going to either cancel you, or remove the dog from the policy, after a bite like this (and not telling them probably isn't an option, as in many states in can create a right of rescission for the insurer to cancel you in the future _after _a loss of any kind, like your house burning down, unrelated to the dog--your agent will be able to explain whether that's a concern for you). A friend whose mutt bit someone out on a walk could not find another homeowners carrier that would cover her dog -- she has to insure without the dogs being covered, and pay for a fairly expensive surplus lines policy for the dog with the bite record. @kr16 may be able to chime in to explain that better.

If you feel traumatized, think about the Amazon guy who is working for peanuts as a gig worker lugging your heavy dog food, without employer-provided health insurance or sick time, and likely unable to work for a while. Bite wounds in a muscle like that are very painful and can take a long time to heal.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope to never go through such an ordeal. We have a 6 ft. wood privacy fence around side and back yards. Gate has no handle on the outside. It is locked with a padlock from the inside so anyone unauthorized in our yard would have had to consciously climb over a 6 ft wood fence. Even when the lawn crew comes the dog is inside. I unlock the gate and throw the pull cord we attached to the inside latch over the fence for them to gain access. When they leave we pull the cord back over to the inside, replace the rods in the ground and padlock the gate. We don't let the dog out in the front yard unless one of us is with the dog. 
I would definitely go with a 6 ft wood fence.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't know what company your home owners insurance is and/or if you let them know you have a GSD. You may find out you are not covered for liability of the bite. If your insurance company refuses the claim due an aggressive breed restriction you could be in for the huge realization that you are on the hook for medical bills, loss of income and other damages. I suggest to be prepared you look for a good lawyer just in case.
Also I would not post any more details about this incident on this site or anywhere on the internet as it is public and any postings by you can be used in any court proceedings. I'm sorry and good luck going forward.


----------



## DonnaMiller (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I’ll take it all into consideration! I appreciate you feedback! Bodie has been nothing but a blessing to our household, we keep chickens and bees. We are fortunate enough to have very supportive neighbors. As Robert frost said “good fences make good neighbors “


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Even with training and a 6 foot fence , I would not leave the dog unattended in the yard as they can dig underneath the fence.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

all dogs bite. I have been bitten many times in my life, if I am in THEIR yard and get bitten, as long as the dog has it's shots up to date I get over it and just deal with it-I wont be a wussy like today's younger people and report it no matter what because I know they will most likely kill the poor dog just for doing what is natural to dogs. Horse bites are worst but no one is going to put down a horse just for biting-ALL DOGS BITE


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

YIKES! That's unfortunate.

Now that all parcels have to be scanned deliver guys are on the clock so they have to move fast. 

As far as the fence goes is there another option ...like a tree cabal run out the back door away from your delivery/stranger at the door zone.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry to hear this but glad everyone is going to be okay. I'll just echo Magwarts and Springbrz with the 6 foot wooden stockade buried a little, no spaces for dog noses or kid fingers to stick through, either a pad lock and/or dropping wooden block on the inside to prevent opening (and for dog that slams into gate). We don't have an outside handle either and also have a raising metal rod for each gate door that goes into metal tube or brick at the bottom. I have a sign that says "Be Aware. The dogs are. Do not open gate." No mention of aggression or biting risk under advisement from lawyer. Not sure if you may need to adapt this due to documented bite history to say something like "Do not enter yard/open gate. Dog may/will bite" to lessen future liability. I would check on this if you have not been advised. Also make sure you don't have anything near the fence to help him clear the fence (ex. firewood or lawn furniture).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope anyone who reads your thread and has a breed with known aggression who has considered invisible fencing to scrap the idea entirely. You may have just prevented unknown future minor or major occurrences with this thread.

There was a severe mauling of a ups woman by three German shepherds. Due to the severity of the attack and the dogs had serious past complaints. All 3 dogs were euthanized. The owner though was not held liable as the attack happened on his property using the invisible fence. He did have signs on his property. So I wonder if the invisible fence is legal in some states or if that law changed after this incident. 








Owner of 3 German Shepherds that mauled UPS driver beats charges


The testimony by a female UPS driver attacked by a trio of German Shepherds while delivering a letter in western Pa. was chilling, but the verdict was a shock.




www.google.com


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

All dogs do not bite. There’s a lame PSEUDO SWEARING REMOVED BY MOD. response. 🙄

I’ve had female GSD’s as gentle as sheep, with tons of people in my home, under stressful situations. Never so much as a growl.

Any healthy, physically talented GSD can clear a 6’ fence. Mine can jump onto my raised 5’ deck from a sitting position. However, you gotta start somewhere, so a six foot solid wood fence would be it.

Just be prepared for excessive barking. When they can’t see out, the barking elevates, as their protective instinct kicks in harder, because they can smell and hear visitors, but can see. Been there.

We have UPS and Amazon deliveries every day with a 5’ steel rail fence, with bars about 4” apart. My three GSD’s can see through every part of my fence. I like that. You can see it clearly in my Avatar.

My dogs don’t jump it, because they don’t think about jumping it. They’re never outside if no one is home, by the way!

I know and have spoken to all delivery drivers. They can leave the parcels wherever they feel safe. Doesn’t have to be my front door.

The UPS app even texts and emails when your delivery has been dropped, so that helps, too.

Bottom line - 6’ fence and heightened management on your behalf about when deliveries are coming and where your dog will be at the time.

I just wouldn’t consider the problem handled, by adding the six foot fence. Still gotta be largely diligent.

Best of luck to you and Bodie!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Until you've finalized your fencing, training, and confirmed your insurance status, I'd suggest getting a PO box and/or have your packages delivered to either your place of work (if you can) or a friend or relative in town. 

Give yourself time to get absolutely everything in order before any delivery driver comes to your home again.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


> Until you've finalized your fencing, training, and confirmed your insurance status, I'd suggest getting a PO box and/or have your packages delivered to either your place of work (if you can) or a friend or relative in town.
> 
> Give yourself time to get absolutely everything in order before any delivery driver comes to your home again.


We have a 5 ft fence around our yard and signs that state, keep the gate closed, there are dogs in the yard. You've gotten plenty of good advice about fences and insurance etc. No deliveries come through our gate and onto the property. We have a storage box for parcels outside of the gate. Any services or repairmen or new guests are instructed to call at the gate and we will open and close it. It is for their protection as well as ours, we can never say "oh you forgot to close the gate securely" because we insist on doing it ourselves. I know that some companies are considering offering lock boxes for deliveries.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

DonnaMiller said:


> We have an invisible fence, mostly for the 2 daschunds we have and with our 2 year old Bodie, we had an “incident “ a couple of days ago. Bodie bolted around the back of our house greeting the Amazon guy with several punctures to his calf and thigh. It could have been much worse! After all the commotion died down (EMS, animal control and police) I have decided to get a real fence. My question is how high, Bodie is not a jumper, in fact when this incident happened he did not breach the invisible fence at all. I have since been informed that an invisible fence is not “ legal “. So, there you are! The irony is that the Amazon delivery was his dog food!! Any comments welcome, we are now 10 days quarantine at home, getting a trainer and a very pricey fence, never been so traumatized but know Bodie Was only doing what he’s programmed to do


Donna,
sorry to hear about this...
With 3 dogs I worried about this also..... 

My fence is 5' 5" high and my gate is 5' high. 
(my female can probably jump the gate and the puppy soon also... but they usually just run the length of the fence and bark to alert me)

A fence also great for random dog walkers or bicycles...

I have also made it a point to talk to every delivery person ... and also always state on my delivery comment section " OK to leave at GATE" 

I hope you don't have to deal with legal action/civil suit. 

.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No matter how high or hot the fence, this dog should never be unsupervised anywhere. You now have a legally dangerous dog and you liability is huge. A bite is a powerful experience for a dog that he will not forget so his threshold may be even lower next time, based on "his success".


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> No matter how high or hot the fence, this dog should never be unsupervised anywhere.


I agree with you most times wolfy.... But the above advice is NOT realistic to everyone. 

My dogs roam the yard most of the day... unsupervised. 
But I have trained my dogs to be "security dogs" 

Just like security Guards.

There is a difference between COPS and Security Guards. 
Cops enforce the law.

Security guards observe and report. 


So training is the KEY. 
My dogs are so good with people, they would lick you to death and wear you out bringing you the ball....
But bang on the gate or the door, they will put the fear of god in you. 



If you have a wild/undisciplined dog, then YES ..... No fence will help you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

John, I was referring to this particular dog, not in general. This dog has shown what he is capable of.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with Wolfy Dog. When your dog bites without provocation, management needs to change permanently. Legally, it is your job to make sure it cannot happen again.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> John, I was referring to this particular dog, not in general. This dog has shown what he is capable of.


OK gotcha. 

I agree!!!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Fences work both ways in protecting. While I trust my dogs to tell the difference between foe and friend, I would never leave them unsupervised and free in an open yard or fenced yard all day. I can put the highest level of training on them, but I can't control the many variables of stupid adults, stray dogs/cats, wandering children, and various wildlife (bears and poisonous snakes). I think my neighbors wouldn't appreciate the barking all day either.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Sapphire,
Are you familiar with the trait of territorial aggression? It is a valuable trait but has to recognized and managed.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

To empasize what WolfyDog and Saphire are saying here about management: your dog's life is on the line with getting this right. You have to become hyper-diligent because you love the dog! You primary job now with this dog is to keep this from EVER happening again.

It is not just about your future liability for a second bite when you own a "known biter," but also making sure that you keep your dog from getting an order from *animal control to euthanize it*. Many jurisdictions will give a dog one bite, and give the owner a chance to manage the situation, but another bite triggers a legal hearing where they hand down a death sentence mandating that the dog be euthanized. 

Worse, a dog under a euthanasia order often has to be put down by animal control (not your personal vet) -- and you cannot even be there to comfort it on its way out of the world. Imagine your dog terrified in a cold, concrete room, being handled by a catchpole roughly because it's labeled a "dangerous dog," pinned down by strangers who then inject it with the chemical that stops the heart without any sedative because they aren't typically used by animal control. Or if you're really unlucky, they do a painful heart-stick euthanasia, as those are still legal in the U.S. (Google that and make yourself watch it). You probably won't even get the body back to cremate because it will go in a trash bag and be sent to the dump. 

Animal control deaths are not the peaceful deaths that owned pets get in a final visit to their personal vet, where they get a sedative and fall asleep in their person's lap before getting the second injection at the end of life. I am not trying to beat up on you here, but I want you to be totally realistic about how serious your responsibility is to this dog that you love because people who haven't had much experience in the sheltering world tend to not understand the reality of animal euthanasia protocols common in the U.S. in animal control shelters.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened and really feel badly for the Amazon delivery person. I hope you don't get sued or have your dog taken from you. Very scary stuff. My GSDs are never outside, even in their fenced yard, unless I'm home and we live in the country. Their fence is only 5 feet tall but they respect it. I also have locks on the gates or they would let themselves out. We also have a large delivery receptable box we leave out on the road for the PO and FedEx because the PO was afraid of our GSDs even in their fenced yard. Our UPS guy just leaves packages outside our gate.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Sapphire,
> Are you familiar with the trait of territorial aggression? It is a valuable trait but has to recognized and managed.


indeed I am, and as you stated, it must be recognized and managed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What this comes down to is genetics and socialization. If a dog is of sound nerves and understands what normal life looks like, it is far less likely to bite in an unwarranted situation. If a guy carrying a box is a threatening experience to your dog, it's either a nerve bag or he hasn't experienced life.

I've had my puppy for 3 days. He's already met the mail carrier, 2 Fedex drivers and the UPS driver. He was in the UPS truck checking things out. He met the garbage guys yesterday.

If you are going to own a dog capable of aggression, it is your responsibility to train the dog. Show it what normal is. Don't let it live in an insulated bubble. 

When you (whomever you are) decide to get a dog, remember this post. Remember the liability involved in owning a GSD. Get a good dog. Do your research. Train, train, train. Environmental and social exposure is critical. I DO NOT mean that everyone pets your puppy. No one pets my puppy unless they are at my house. I mean that you walk your puppy through normal and let them learn what real life looks like. 

This dog was not doing what it was programmed to do. It was scared because it didn't know what normal looks like.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I think the situation is more complex. Genetics and training are definitely factors. My dog was very comfortable with strangers as a pup. With maturity and training, including bitework, if the dog has genetics for aggression, his confidence to fight a man and win under stress builds the dog’s confidence and changes him. The main decoy I work with is an excellent trainer and will from time to time handle my dog to show me how to improve things like foot work. In the vehicle or in the fenced yard, my dog will display overt aggression if alone. If I am there, I can call him to heel and down him and he will quickly obey and stop aggressing. Dogs that don’t see bite work so much as a game can show aggression and not be nerve bags, but most probably are.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Barrier aggression is another topic altogether IMO.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Many dogs will display aggression behind a barrier and many will completely fall apart once the barrier is removed. Depending again on the dog’s training and genetics, some will bite with serious intent when the barrier is crossed or removed and some will run or avoid.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

During lockdown here in Scotland, delivery drivers have been the main interaction my pup has had with the outside world and I thank them all so much for their patience and their willingness to become dog toys! (The guy who's been cutting my grass happily refers to himself as the dogs' garden toy and wow do they love it when he's here!) But there are a few constraints here that are important. First, my dogs are NEVER outside in the yard without me or my husband. Secondly, when the dogs start barking and if it's an unexpected visit/event, we bring the dogs inside while investigating. I'm sure my dogs are more than able to "defend me" but that's not what I want them to have to do. And thirdly, fences that look like fences and gates that look like gates give everyone security about boundaries. Good fences make good neighbours and all that. (Our fences are probably less than 4 feet high, but the dogs understand the boundary because we taught it early... same with the gate. Wait this side of the gate.)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t care how much training or how well behaved a dog it is important as a owner of a dog with protective instincts even if the dog is just semi social to keep people safe and that is very difficult to do with no kind of visible boundaries and unsupervised. Even with boundaries - unsupervised occurrences occur that should not put all the pressure on the dog who has a brain of a dog and not a person to respond in his best possible way. There were workers in our basement and were coming and going through the outer basement. I had a friend in my house who let the Max out unbeknownst to me as I was upstairs. They had thought the workers were gone. The workers were just leaving and Max who has strong protective and territorial instincts ran over to the workers and stopped to smell the workers and just greeted them. Oddly right after reading this thread my daughter heard a click of a gate opening as we were sitting inside near the window in the house. I did not a hear a thing. The dogs were in the house barking as they heard the click of the gate also. I was expecting no one and going to check it out when there was a knock on the front door. It was a little girl no older then 7 or 8 looking for her friends house, the mother behind her saying they obviously got the wrong house. I assumed it was them who were walking into the backyard. My dogs love little kids. Karat my first gsd, I was raking the leaves outside with him lying down hanging with me and is went to get more leaf bags and gone for a minute -I saw a neighbor that I did not know to well, as we just moved in leading my big happy male police trained gsd by the collar - he thought Karat got out- so he said. All of these occurrence turned out well and greatful for this. A dog I would expect to protect me or my kids, I would not want to put them in a position they could possibly use bad judgment all on their own with unknown strangers even with their clear stable brains. Many intelligent adults make bad judgments and not be so adversely effected as a dog would.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Just a note about fences: a GSD can jump a 6 ft. fence, which the video below shows. I have even seen videos of a GSD getting over a 10 ft fence.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

David Winners said:


> What this comes down to is genetics and socialization. If a dog is of sound nerves and understands what normal life looks like, it is far less likely to bite in an unwarranted situation. If a guy carrying a box is a threatening experience to your dog, it's either a nerve bag or he hasn't experienced life.
> 
> I've had my puppy for 3 days. He's already met the mail carrier, 2 Fedex drivers and the UPS driver. He was in the UPS truck checking things out. He met the garbage guys yesterday.
> 
> ...


I agree so much, David. It really is a shame that many will purposely keep their dogs unsocialized so they will be hostile to strangers. That's a lot of stress to put on the dog and greatly increased liability, not to mention danger to innocent people.

One of my neighbors had two rotties, one over 100 lbs., and he never let them meet anyone for this reason. Scary stuff and pretty unnecessary. I don't know too many people who are going to mess with two big rotties, whether or not they're acting crazy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My neighbors many years ago in the neighborhood I grew up had two rotties they were socialized as pups but as they grew fully matured and there genetics showed and they were extremely aggressive to people and dogs alike and a bit off. They scaled the neighbors 6 foot fence and not only attacked but killed and torn apart the neighbors big sable rough coated collie that had been alwAys tied to the outdoor dog house - he did not have a chance. Beautiful dog the collie was. Perhaps those dogs could of been managed but they would of not changed much. My sister when she was little delivered newspapers to their house and had to collect money. It was the corner house where the entire fencing covered the yard so when you walked to the front door you had to enter the fence. Needless to the say my mom and my sister were careful during collection day as these dogs had a history of just not biting -they really were dangerous animals. If I could avoid walking past their house I did and crossed the street away from their property but those dogs were always out in the yard and the front of the yard had chain linked fence that was not that high probably 4 feet and they seemed to never be supervised as far as I saw or could tell.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hilarious!



John T24 said:


> .


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evalynn (Apr 20, 2020)

If you didn't have the invisible fence, I'd suggest something very secure. Your invisible fence can keep your dog away from the physical fence, so that should save you a bit of money. I'd suggest against a chain link fence since people can reach through them, and you'd still be liable. I'm not sure about the legalities, but I'd be tempted to get a sign saying, "Beware of Dog" or something of that nature to discourage people from attempting to interact with him.

Good on you for doing right by your dog! I recommend finding a trainer who is comfortable working with aggression and reactivity. Many trainers either aren't comfortable, knowledgeable, or experienced in these cases. I also recommend starting with muzzle training so the work can be done safely.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

DonnaMiller said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions, I’m truly in the belief that Bodie was only doing what is in his dna, that being said I still need to keep him in check, I’ve had pugs, pound puppies, whippets, rescued greyhounds, Italian greyhounds, and daschunds. It’s been a learning experience for sure!


No, it's not what he "was programmed to do" unless you programmed him to do it and no, he wasn't only doing what's in his DNA. 1000 GSD in a row do not run around the corner of the house and bite the delivery guy ....


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There is no substitution for genetics. All the training in the world will only allow a dog to meet its final potential. All the socialization will only go so far. A genetic nerve bag will always be a genetic nerve bag. If you want a bomb proof dog, you have to do your homework, spend the money and commit to training. 

Important note:

Socialization is not letting everyone get all googly over your puppy. Socialization is the dog experiencing normal. Walk through your life as normal with your puppy. Experience all the things you normally experience. I've had Valor (10 weeks old) for 6 days and he's been everywhere with me, but a total of 8 people have pet him, and almost all of them have been inside my house.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's the positive about Covid. Bo, the Eng. Shepherd had a high cuteness factor but thankfully only a handful people doted over him and I didn't have to keep people at bay so at 6 months old, he is not expecting contact but he has adjusted great.


----------



## Pneuma711 (Mar 20, 2020)

If it is a front fence, most municipalities will only allow about a 4 ft high fence. If it is in the back of the home, yes 6 ft is standard and higher may be an option. For our front fence at my old house, I did a standard 40" high split rail and heavy wire lath. It looked great and my shepherd never tried to jump it. I think he knew that it had sharp wire tops to it. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Springbrz said:


> Don't know what company your home owners insurance is and/or if you let them know you have a GSD. You may find out you are not covered for liability of the bite. If your insurance company refuses the claim due an aggressive breed restriction.
> 
> And that #$%$# me off because my GSD has no fence of any kind. Our home owners insurance company will cover liability should something happen but my girl is not aggressive. But because of other people and their dogs being out of control, I have to carry a $1 million umbrella. GSD's are not aggressive if they have a proper temperament. In the absence of training they may be protective even without a threat but are not naturally aggressive and dangerous.


----------



## dingo2001 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sorry this occurred, it opens up a whole can of worms for you. Just wanted to hop on and say that we have underground fencing, but we have it pinched down on the sides of the house so none of our dogs have access to the front yard. We felt they didn’t need to be out there, it removed them from the road, neighbors walking, etc. You may want to consider adjusting you fence perimeter & re training the fence, as it sounds like your dogs have been mindful of the boundary. I do think other training would be a great idea too, biting is not okay. Good luck with this, no one ever wants to see these types of incidents.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wireless fence companies do not recommend their products for breeds with a predisposition for aggression. This dog has a bite history now.


----------



## mad max (Oct 19, 2014)

dojoson41 said:


> all dogs bite. I have been bitten many times in my life, if I am in THEIR yard and get bitten, as long as the dog has it's shots up to date I get over it and just deal with it-I wont be a wussy like today's younger people and report it no matter what because I know they will most likely kill the poor dog just for doing what is natural to dogs. Horse bites are worst but no one is going to put down a horse just for biting-ALL DOGS BITE


First off, I like "get over it, just deal with it, don't be a wussy" Well put. 

I had a Rottweiler/GSD mix that went 145-150lbs. Scary looking dog, never bit any humans, Magnum did bite a baby horse and then spent his life penned up or it would have been the 12 gauge. Glad he was never pushed hard enough to bite somebody, I could never have afforded the repercussions. I believe growing up we had a couple of medium sized dogs that never bit anybody. I go in strange backyards all the time and believe you me, I am ALWAYS prepared for the pooch. Way back in high school, a friend of mines Husky bit me in the thigh one day, didn't even growl or nothing. Just walked up and wham. I'm pretty sure anything with a mouth will, even as a last resort, do some biting to defend itself. So far so good, my two GSD's have only bit each other and other dogs. I don't even have a fence! They sleep inside the house in the hallway and by the front door, come in and out when I do. They have it better than a lot of people. TRUTH about the horse thing too! I don't know a real horse chick that doesn't have a horse bite scar.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

I came to the forums today after a long time, with a really similar situation happening to us earlier today. Except for the bite. My mom quickly grabbed our dog, hence, no bite. Our dog has always had this thing with strangers, and even when we were doing improvements, I believe the lockdown situation has left us in a weird place. We are not even allowed to go to parks or to drive after 6pm (and weather is betweem 112 to 122 F right now). 

Now, my dad got COVID, hence, my family has been avoiding people at all costs, we even have a drop box outside to avoid contact. Even more than before. It is really weird that in Mexico a stranger person crosses your fence and goes to your house entrance, because ever since you are a young kid you are always told that it is too risky, since there might be a dog or dogs. 

Anyway, today, we received a delivery after another, and the fence door was slightly open by the second guy, hence, the guy bringing groceries decided to come up to the house door. My mom did not even had her mask on, and she barely opened the door to tell him to go away, and wait in the entrance, that she would pick the things there, but it took two seconds for my dog who was in the kitchen to be almost out of the door. I do not think the guy freak out that much, but my dog lunged and barked like crazy. Good move on my mom for grabbing him on the collar really quickly, for a half sec I was thinking about my dog biting the man, since the delivery guy did not run or anything towards the entrance fence. He moved slowly instead haha (mexicans haha). 

I know it is normal for dogs to bark sometimes in the fence or something, but to actually bite. I would not be talking about that that easily. At least not in the US. Here in Mexico, laws and dogs are not really that intense, being honest, still, I have always been trying to keep my dog out chances to do something like that. All our introductions (which are few, really few, not many people visit us) are either with muzzle, with long line, or with a lot of time.

Thanks for your story. Works as a warning for people like me. Things can happen, and they can happen quickly.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

I have beware of dog and no trespassing signs up on our property. We too have 3 acres of invisible fence. If someone drives up our private road, walks on our property and gets bit are we responsible even though we have signs up and we live in a ( no leash law) county?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

There are laws beyond dog bite laws such as ones that mandate safe and legal access to one's property by LE, first responders, etc., in case of an emergency.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

I understand first responders but, what about delivery guys and trespassers? We have a sign up halfway down our driveway next to a picnic table that says all delivery please drop off on here. Then, we had a sign made up saying (beware of dog beyond this point). The invisible fence stops by our barn which is after the picnic table so, people can drop off delivery there. If they are to blind to read and still drive all the way down our driveway and walk up to our door would you say we would still get in trouble? Only talking about Delivery guys.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Mato said:


> I understand first responders but, what about delivery guys and trespassers? We have a sign up halfway down our driveway next to a picnic table that says all delivery please drop off on here. Then, we had a sign made up saying (beware of dog beyond this point). The invisible fence stops by our barn which is after the picnic table so, people can drop off delivery there. If they are to blind to read and still drive all the way down our driveway and walk up to our door would you say we would still get in trouble? Only talking about Delivery guys.


Also wanted to add that we never leave him not supervised. But, he’s outside with us all day while working on the farm, the yard, garden and etc. Just asking all this because you never know. I’ve been in the back before signs were put up and the UPS guy has walked up to the deck. I came running around the house when I heard braking and my boy Mato had him cornered on the deck but never bit him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a large property where it’s hard to supervise and having an invisible fence protects no one. I would put a drop box somewhere the delivery people do not have to step into or near your property. With clear instructions delivery drivers via prior to order. Invisible fence or to much easy access where a sign can be easily missed by a day dreamer. Risks to much harm to them and also not to mention your dog. no matter how wise smart or great nerves, or good judgment they have you don’t want to put them in a predicament where they get can easily make a mistake with a stranger.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Mato- it really depends on your state laws and interpretation. Here, it is best to post "Beware of Dog" signs, I have them on any entrance, along with No Trespassing. This protects you to some extent. I have a solid fence for my dogs as well. I also have 24/7 surveillance on my property. It's a shame I had to do this, but new neighbors next door have been a real hassle, so I need to protect myself and my dogs. If you really need to know, talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with Jenny, too on making sure delivery people stay safe. Not fair to order supplies, only to have an innocent delivery guy face a GSD. I'd gate and lock your driveway to make it very obvious that deliveries go in the drop box.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for everyone’s input. I’m definitely going to make some changes. I’m glad this thread popped up because, it never really crossed my mind to much. I thought I was legally good to go and people would read the signs. You guys def made me want to take more precautions.
Thanks to all


----------



## 2GermanShepherds (Jun 17, 2020)

DonnaMiller said:


> View attachment 560873
> View attachment 560873


He is so beautiful <3 What a love


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would also question the various delivery policies of individual companies. Maybe some delivery people have to leave a delivery at the door per company policy.


----------

